# Custom TTF Pocket Parasite



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Figured I should post this on the forums for those not on Facebook or Instagram.







I received my custom Pocket Parasite from Joey at J5 Slingshots!! I could not be happier with how it turned out! Joey did a custom lamination of all of the G10 layers per my colour combination request. He then nailed my request for the honeycomb palmswells with a smoke colour in resin. I threw a new request at him with the slots for matchstick attachment method. He then went above and beyond with the awesome aluminum pin and hollow carbon fiber lanyard pin. If you are in the market for a custom slingshot I can't recommend Joey highly enough. I will be a returning customer!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad you like it buddy ! .. thanks for the words  was a pleasure to build for you man  appreciate the love !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice frame man


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That's an incredible piece - It's a perfect realisation of your specified vision and Joey's artisanal execution. I love the colour combination!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It needs to be in a jeweler’s case. That one is so special! Congratulations buddy I absolutely love mine.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

All Joeys builds are absolutely incredible. I will definitely be getting one in the future. (Really.. when my wife lets me) lol.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd almost be scared to shoot that work of art but hey, they are built to be used! Congrats buddy!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys .. this one was truly a awesome build ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice! That honeycomb stuff always makes me drool. What's the gap width?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Nice! That honeycomb stuff always makes me drool. What's the gap width?


60mm


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I love the pattern on the handle - so awesome.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------

